# New Photo Site for Fire Photographers



## photo guy

There is a new website for people who are Fire Photographers (Who photograph Fire / Emergency Scenes) whether Paid, Freelance, Volunteer

The site is: Fire-Photographer.net - Home Page

It is free to join.  Has a photo section, video section, chat section, and even has an online magazine for the fire photographers with all kind of information.

I just thought I would share this.  It is totally different than this site as it is not the same people commenting, as it is for Fire Photographers only.  Enjoy


----------



## photo guy

I see this post was moved to the bottom of the website. Too bad as it deals with photography and people who do this type.


----------

